# HOw much So I put it?



## clgaston24 (May 6, 2008)

I have a 30 Gallon tank, my tank has cycled but I only have a medium size piece of live rock and a Large size. HOw much more should i put in my tank and much can I introduce at one time?

PS I already got to 2 Clowns and 2 chromis's and a emerald crab, and a conch 

Any advise?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

You'll want to go with about 1-2 pounds per gallon. Look for good light porous rock with lots of large and small holes. 

Ultimately, the total amount of rock you have will depend greatly on the type of rock you buy, and the look you're trying to achieve with your rockwork.

With livestock already in the tank, you will need to be sure the rock is fully cured and it will be needed to be added slowly. 1 rock at a time every few weeks.


----------



## clgaston24 (May 6, 2008)

my boss has had a reef tank for 20 years and has told me a great place to buy it, he says that the purple live rock is the really good live rock, can anyone agree with him or give me a reason to not to beleive him


----------

